# steroids for babys lungs question...



## Kat1990

hello girls, last week (29 weeks) i was taken into hospital with contractions, the did a test that said i had 50/50 chance of labouring soon... so they gave me 2 doses of steroids to mature babies lungs.... but also put me on drip to stop contractions. 

the drip worked and 10 days later i am home, contractions almost completely stopped. but im worried will the steroids effect baby if i manage to go full term? or at least a few weeks further? have any of you girls experienced this? 

been a scary week, and rather emotional... any advice be fab :) 

(posted in 3rd Tri too)


----------



## Twinkle 3

hi i had steroids at 24weeks i wouldnt worry about the effects of steroids, i wasnt told anything bad about them. also if you went full term the steroids wont really have much effect as i was told they would be repeated at 30weeks if i am still pregnant. so im guessing the effects wear off


----------



## hellohefalump

I had steroids at 27wks, they managed to stop my contractions and I ended up giving birth at a healthy 39 wks. Madeleine was very healthy no problems from having had the steroids.


----------



## Radiance

I went into labor with my 1st at 29 weeks, I was having contractions 2 minutes apart and had a huge gush of amniotic fluid gush out. They kept me in the hospital for about 2 1/2 weeks, I had 2 steroid shots and they gave me a drip and also pills to stop the contractions. My daughter ended up going until 42 weeks, she was born really mature, she could support her neck and head- I put it to the steroid shots!


----------



## staky89

Dont worry about steriod injections. They are fantastic. I had them with my little girl who was born at 28weeks. Im so glad I had them as they worked so well for her. She managed to come home 3weeks before her due date and on no oxygen. The injections are purely a precaution just incase the baby does come early. They will not harm the baby just help mature their longs if they do come early. Good luck x


----------



## jandksmommy

It's all good!! Be thankful for those shots, they help the lungs considerably and aren"t going to hurt your little one if you go full term. With my twins, I had the shots at 25 weeks, then managed to keep the babies in until 33 weeks. They were born without any lung issues at all. Good luck!


----------



## MummyMana

I had the steroid shots at 30 Weeks and I'm sure they helped, I had a 32 week growth scan at which she was measuring a week ahead (they suspected I'd have a low birth weight baby) and I wonder if the steroids had anything to do with that. She ended up a strong and healthy 6lb 3oz 36 weeker with no lung problems or adverse affects from steroids


----------



## mummy3

I just got the steroid shots at the weekend at 23 weeks and am very relieved to get them! I've had them with all 4 of my kids previously and while none got to term there was no ill effects. With my 32 weeker she had 2 rounds, first at 25 weeks with preterm labour and then at 31 weeks again in preterm labour before she came a week later, she only needed 12 hours of cpap and had she not been little (3lb 11oz) would have been home even faster than the 20 days she was in NICU:thumbup:


----------



## myra

At 27 weeks, my cervix was almost gone so docs were concerned about preterm labor. I had 2 days of the steroid shots to help mature his lungs. My water broke 3 days later and he was born 1 1/2 weeks after that at 29w 3 d. All the nurses and docs have been impressed with how well he is doing- and they all say that the steroid shots made a huge difference in him being able to breathe room air (on CPAP vs oxygen). So the steroids are one of the best things you can do to help your baby, even if you go to term.


----------

